# Foreach in Java eher unbrauchbar?



## helium138 (4. Mrz 2010)

Hallo!

Habe mich Anfangs gewundert, dass es in java garkeine Foreach-Schleife gibt und sie dann doch gefunden, ist halt eine for-Schleife mit anderer Syntax. Über deren Möglichkeiten bin ich aber eher enttäuscht.

Also klar muss man bei foreach auch in anderen Sprachen Abstriche machen, aber bei Java an 2 Punkten wohl besonders.

1. Sehe ich das richtig, dass foreach in Java nur "readonly" funktioniert und man die Elemente eines Arrays/List etc. innerhalb des Schleifenrumpfes garnicht verändern kann?
Falls ja, da würde mich mich brennend der Grund interessieren. Die Java-Entwickler werden das doch nicht aus Jux und Tollerei so gemacht haben.

2. Irgendwie scheint foreach in Java  laut Hörensagen ungefragt Autoboxing zu betreiben. Kann mir einer erklären wo genau?
Also wenn ich ein int-Array habe und die einzelnen Elemente im Rumpf ausgeben will, davor aber noch mit der Zahl 5 multipliziere... wird das entsprechende Arrayelement dann erst zu Integer geboxt, danach wird festgestellt dass es noch mit 5 multipliziert werden muss vor der Ausgabe und deswegen wieder ungeboxt?


Danke!


----------



## eRaaaa (4. Mrz 2010)

1.) Array kann man rein theoretisch schon verändern, zu mindestens fliegt dir da nichts um die Ohren, aber da du da halt keinen Index hast, dürfte es wohl mit einer normalen for besser gehen.
Bei Collections hast du Recht, da musst du die Methoden des Iterators benutzen(sprich du musst dir diesen explizit holen, kannst also nicht for-each nehmen) wenn du an der Collection Änderungen vornehmen magst.
Das liegt aber nicht unbedingt am for-each, sondern an der Implementierung der Iteratoren und den Methoden der Collection...Motto: fail-fast 
D.h., wenn du deine eigene Liste, mit eigenen Iteratoren verwendest, die keine fail-fast-Iteratoren sind, kannst du auch innerhalb des for-eachs Änderungen vornehmen wie du lustig bist  

2.) dazu kann ich nichts sagen, verstehe ehrlich gesagt aber auch nicht was genau du meinst, hast du mal ein Beispiel?


----------



## helium138 (4. Mrz 2010)

Danke schonmal



eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> 1.) Array kann man rein theoretisch schon verändern, zu mindestens fliegt dir da nichts um die Ohren, aber da du da halt keinen Index hast, dürfte es wohl mit einer normalen for besser gehen.




Hm, also folgendes fliegt mir zwar nicht um die _Ohren, aber verändert wird da nichts, es kommt immernoch 1 raus... oder hab ich dich falsch verstanden?


```
int[] test = new int[] { 1 };
		
for(int x : test) {
     x += 5;
}
		
System.out.println(test[0]); // -> 1
```



eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> 2.) dazu kann ich nichts sagen, verstehe ehrlich gesagt aber auch nicht was genau du meinst, hast du mal ein Beispiel?



Hab das hier her: foreach-Schleife in Java 1.5 | Webmaster, Security und Technik Blog

Schau dir den Abschnitt "Hinweis" an oder den Kommentar von "Micha"


Danke!


----------



## SlaterB (4. Mrz 2010)

zu 1.:
read-only ist doch normal, vergleiche

```
List<String> l = ..;
for (int i=0; i<l.size(); i++) {
  String st = l.get(i);
  st = "test";
}
```
auf diese Weise wird der Listeninhalt auch nicht geändert, man müsste erst 
l.set(i,st);
aufrufen, was bei manch anderen Collections noch komplizierter oder evtl. gar nicht unterstützt wird (etwa eine Liste als Sicht auf ein Array)
wie sollte sowas automatisch im Hintergrund passieren?

zu 2.:
ich vermute jetzt, dass intern ein Standard aus Iterator über List über Array oder so gebildet wird,
und allgemeine Interface vertragen sich nicht mit primitiven Datentypen, da werden dann vielleicht Objekte draus gemacht,

also es gibt zwei Implementierungsalternativen:
primitives Array -> Autoboxing -> ......... ganzer foreach-Standard -> Autoboxing -> primitiv in der Schleife
ODER
primitives Array ->  ......... ganzer foreach-Standard pro primitiven Datentyp kopieren/ neuimplementieren -> primitiv in der Schleife

wenn davon die erste Variante verwendet wird, dann hast du dein Autoboxing,
ist aber reine Vermutung, habe auf die Schnelle auch nichts bei google gesehen, der 'Hinweis' im Link ist ja nicht näher belegt


edit: oder es geht gar nicht um Autoboxing für primitive Datentypen sondern nur darum,
dass für beliebige Arrays erst noch ein List-Objekt erzeugt werden muss, welches das Array kapselt und davon dann ein Iterator,
richtige Listen verwenden teils auch bessere Iteratoren, ein wichtiger Punkt wäre das meiner Meinung nach aber nicht


----------



## anonym (25. Mrz 2010)

Soweit ich weiß, hat Java garkeine foreach- Schleife. Die Syntax 


```
for(Object obj:list){
...
}
```

wird von einem Precompiler in die entsprechende while- Schleife übersetzt, diese while- Schleife dann in Bytecode. Eigentlich sieht das also so aus: 


```
Iterator<Object> objIt=list.iterator(); 
Object obj; 
while((obj=objIt.next())!=null){
...
}
```
Das erklärt eindeutig, warum die foreach- Schleife readonly ist. Auch beim Autoboxing ist klar, warum das nur mit Wrapperklassen funktioniert und nicht mit Primitiven. Alles, was über einen Iterator verarbeitet wird, muss ein Object sein.


----------



## Empire Phoenix (25. Mrz 2010)

Aber brauchbar isses schon, ist halt Seiteneffektfrei programmiert^^
Zb wenn du die niedrigste Zahl in einem array brauchst


----------



## thE_29 (25. Mrz 2010)

Dadurch, dass die foreach Schleife nicht mal überprüft ob das Element drinnen null ist, isses für mich sowieso unbrauchbar 

Ich verstehe auch nicht warum, jeder auf diese Schleife setzt. Da ich ein "sinnloses" durchiterieren eher selten brauche (also wo ich nix veränder).


----------



## Tomate_Salat (25. Mrz 2010)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht warum, jeder auf diese Schleife setzt. Da ich ein "sinnloses" durchiterieren eher selten brauche (also wo ich nix veränder).



schon alleine wenn ich meine Listener ansprechen will


```
for(MyListener l : myListenerList)
     l.doSomeEvent(new MyEvent());
```

also, sofern nur die Werte interessieren, finde ich das ganze super :toll:


----------



## Noctarius (25. Mrz 2010)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht warum, jeder auf diese Schleife setzt. Da ich ein "sinnloses" durchiterieren eher selten brauche (also wo ich nix veränder).



Wir brauchen das z.B. schon öfter. Und wenn es nur ist um alle Fragen zu einem Test anzuzeigen. Also einmal zu schauen welches Xml Dokument zu welcher Frage gehört und es entsprechend in den Test einzubetten.

Genau so beim berechnen von Punkten. Jeden Testabschnitt, darin jede Testfrage durchgehen, die passenden Ergebnisse aus dem Stream lesen und wegspeichern, sowie berechnen der Gesamtpunkte.

Da brauch ich überall keinen Index und kann ohne großes nachdenken die "foreach" Syntax nutzen.

Aber anonym hat Recht. Es gibt in Java nur ein foreach-Compiler-Magic keyword. In Bytecode ist es eine normale Iterator-Interation.

edit: Und von wegen Null-Elemente, wenn du ein Set / eine List benutzt welche keine Null-Elemente zulässt, kann auch keins drin sein


----------

